# Thank You LazerSteve



## Rogerwirecable (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Steve I got your Video in My Christmas package from my wife, been watching it for a day. Been doing considerable amount of reading, here and in Hoake's. I still have 6 months till I get back Stateside. I hope to have a Novice concept at that time. Currently my wife has been gathering all the scrap from the area we live in Upstate NY. I think I've opened Pandora's Box. She's doing more purchasing for collection than refining. Oh well it's a hobby for us.

Thanks to all of you on this Forum I wish you and your's the Best for the Holidays

Roger


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 14, 2011)

Rogerwirecable said:


> She's doing more purchasing for collection than refining. Oh well it's a hobby for us.
> Roger



Sometimes that is a good thing. As long as she isn't paying too much. It is better than money in the bank, you may need it some day. Keeping it a hobby keeps it fun, otherwise its just another job. 

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 15, 2011)

Rogerwirecable said:


> Been doing considerable amount of reading, here and in Hoake's.



Thank you! Where upstate are you?


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Dec 15, 2011)

Rome NY between Syracuse & utica. was stationed there many years ago at the AF base there, it's where the wife is from, I'm born Idahoian


----------

